# señal de entrada afinador bajo electrico



## dani_pic (Abr 8, 2008)

¡Hola!

Antes de nada me presento.

Me llamo Dani y tengo entre manos un proyecto de afinador de bajo electrico. El micro que he escogido para la faena es un dspic (he pedido una muestra a Microchip ). Es mi primer proyecto de este tipo y no se si estoy matando moscas a cañonazos con el dspic... Lo que tengo pensado hacer es, la señal de entrada del bajo, mediante un AO comparador, convertirla a pulsos de la misma frecuencia que la señal original, y una vez hecho eso, meterla hacia el pic... 

¿como lo veis?

Las sugerencias son bienvenidas 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2008)

dani_pic dijo:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> 
> Antes de nada me presento.
> 
> ...



Estoy seguro que en el foro hace mucho tiempo hubo un tema (que todabía existe) que trato esto, búscalo, era un afinador que usaba un pic.

Saludos


----------



## dani_pic (Abr 10, 2008)

Si, en efecto, he estado buscando y he encontrado proyectos con otros PIC(PIC 16), pero todos utilizan el ADC. Los tiros de mi duda iban mas por el tratado de la señal previa antes de "enchufarsela" al pic. Lo que me preocupa es que al convertir la onda de entrada en un carro de pulsos, al hacer la fft el armonico fundamental esté muy desplazado de donde debiera.

No se si me estoy explicando muy bien ops: lo que quiero decir es lo siguiente:

señal bajo---->AO---->pulsos----->pic----->fft

Por eso quería saber vuestra opinion al respecto o si me recomendais algun circuito en concreto para convertir la señal de mi bajo a una serie de pulsos...


----------



## zetexx (May 13, 2008)

Hola acabo de retomar mi proyecto para afinador de guitarra, estoy liado con el previo al final me estoy decidiendo por un preamplificador en emisor comun, luego directamente a un comparador con una tension umbral que sea un poco mas alta que la tension de polarizacion del transitor que utilizo para el preamplificador. Un saludo, a ver si nos podemos ayudar y sacar esto adelante.


----------



## zetexx (May 13, 2008)

Si utilizas este montaje, en relacion con la fft seguro que se desplaza el armonico fundamental, vas a tener que recalcularlo, yo lo hare con la ayuda del osciloscopio. Ya comentaremos, un saludo.


----------



## dani_pic (May 31, 2008)

Hola muy buenas!
Pensaba que ya nadie me responderia nunca 

No acabo de entender muy bien la razon por la que se me desplazaria el armónico. Si lo que consigo es generar una onda cuadrada con la misma frecuencia que la original, simplemente para que la fft sea más rapida de calcular, ¿no es así?

Un saludete!


----------



## zetexx (Jul 8, 2008)

Dani no paro de darle vueltas solo me falta un circuito que se quede con los armonicos funamentales de cada cuerda, lo estoy intentando con un transitor en emisor comun pero solo me vale para las 3 primeras cuerdas


----------



## dani_pic (Ago 13, 2008)

Buenas!

Siento haber tardado tanto en responder;

El problema de la entrada ya lo tengo solucionado, para que todo sea más facil mediante el AO 741(como comparador) he conseguido convertir las ondas del bajo en señales cuadradas periodicas. Así te olvidas de armonicos y solo tienes 0 y 1 a la entrada 

¡Un saludo!


----------

